# dual fuel cooker



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a domestic appliance supplier in the Malaga / Velez-Malaga / Nerja area where I could find a free-standing dual fuel cooker (ie. gas hob combined with electric oven)?

I've spent ages searching online but drawn a blank.

Thanks!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

generate said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of a domestic appliance supplier in the Malaga / Velez-Malaga / Nerja area where I could find a free-standing dual fuel cooker (ie. gas hob combined with electric oven)?
> 
> ...


I'd have thought anywhere that sells ovens. Ours is electric grill & gas hobs & oven & friends have gas hobs & an electric oven.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Buy them seperately; by far the best option


----------

